# Ok, what happened?



## Ken Martin (Jan 24, 2016)

About 3 years ago I was given 3 persimmon logs. I took possession of them within a week of when they were felled and took them to the mill 2 days later. They have since been in a rental storage unit properly stickered and air drying. Now, except for some powderpost beetles getting in some (but not all) of them. They were a nice butter yellow on the outside, but when I ripped a couple of them... This is what was inside!

This isn't spalt... What happened and how do I prevent it?
Oh, and can it be bleached out?


http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/2016-01/723C72A5-C8B1-4C2B-A784-56E07A6771EA.jpg http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/15194BC9-105E-4CAC-B17A-E59C11901BB6_1.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Ken that is referred to as blackheart persimmon. Usually the streaks are narrower but those are wide - that's valuable stuff do not bleach them!!! usually it is all as deep black as the streak in the upper left board - never seen it dark gray like that but still that is sought after - although it does look more stained than inherent in the wood you scored.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

Heat it to 132+ for a day and the bugs will be dead- Bugs loves the persimmon. I agree with kevin NICE stuff.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 24, 2016)

Huh! Blackheart persimmon! Who knew? Never heard of it before. I thought it was ugly as sin and was probably gonna burn it! Glad I asked!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Huh! Blackheart persimmon! Who knew? Never heard of it before. I thought it was ugly as sin and was probably gonna burn it! Glad I asked!



BURN it??? OMG

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 24, 2016)

Toldya I was a novice!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Toldya I was a novice!



We all are just some of us have screwed up more so we are older novices...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Huh! Blackheart persimmon! Who knew? Never heard of it before. I thought it was ugly as sin and was probably gonna burn it! Glad I asked!



Well like I say it could be stained - some kind of fungus or something I can't tell from those pics, but whether it is blackheart or stained it is still something woodworkers want. Denim pine is just pine that is oin the beginning stages of rot and got stained blue but there was a time where it went for 3 and 4 times or more what unstained pine sold for because a lady that worked for one of the big mega corps that grew pine came up with the perfect marketing scheme to make otherwise unwanted pine highly sight after.

So call your stained persimmon _Gun Metal Gray Persimmon_ and charge 5 times what regular persimmon is worth.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 24, 2016)

Haha! Kevin, I like the way you think!

I love streaked stuff like mineral poplar and the way pecan can be. Figured wood really sets me off! But I had just never seen this before and thought it had gotten ruined! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

Now that is 5 times the price on those other sites, maybe only 2 times as much for your woodbarter family members.

Yeah, when I looked at the pictures, I assumed it was blue stained. I've seen a good bit of it several years ago in West Virginia.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark I didn't think persimmon can get blue stain - I realize the stain is a fungus and fungi can manifest in many colors depending on numerous factors, but blue stained persimmon is a new one on me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

I may be wrong, I just remembered it as blue stain.

If you look in your recently acquired book (available on this site), "Useful Woods of the World", page 206, wood number 103, *The Timber* section says that the sapwood is creamy white, mottled with dark spots turning grayish-brown when exposed to air, for Persimmon.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 27, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Huh! Blackheart persimmon! Who knew? Never heard of it before. I thought it was ugly as sin and was probably gonna burn it! Glad I asked!


 NO DON'T BURN IT 



Kevin said:


> Well like I say it could be stained - some kind of fungus or something I can't tell from those pics, but whether it is blackheart or stained it is still something woodworkers want. Denim pine is just pine that is oin the beginning stages of rot and got stained blue but there was a time where it went for 3 and 4 times or more what unstained pine sold for because a lady that worked for one of the big mega corps that grew pine came up with the perfect marketing scheme to make otherwise unwanted pine highly sight after.
> 
> So call your stained persimmon _Gun Metal Gray Persimmon_ and charge 5 times what regular persimmon is worth.


Now @Kevin this stuff is defective and should be sold at 1/2 price. 
Actually I would love to purchase some and give it a spin if I can afford it by the time it gets marked up. 
I hope it isn't all those thin flatwork boards. Hey wait, Now I am thinking segmented bowls.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 27, 2016)

It's in 8/4 x 5 to 6" x 48" boards. They air dried typical of persimmon - cupped, twisted, and bowed. But there are some straight sections. Parts of it are wormy. ALL of it seems to be smokey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 27, 2016)

Wormy, smokey, and twisted! Is anyone else getting excited?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 27, 2016)

Simmer down... The board are warped twisted. The grain is straight. Sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

